# Dragon Saws - gone in to receivership....



## iajon69 (8 Mar 2009)

Not sure how to start this, but Dragon Saws are no more.

We’ve had an insolvency manager in and have had to stop trading. 

I would like to thank everyone from the forum for the support that we’ve received and I’ve been very lucky to write to and to meet some great people through Dragon Saws and this forum. 
Quite a lot have become friends as well as customers and as upset as I am at the moment, I really do appreciate all the support that we’ve had. 

It’s a shame as the bandsaw side of the business was going really well but some of our customers from the sharpening side of the business went through and that knocked us for six.
If we’d have had a bit more support from the bank then things could have been different but they obviously have bigger problems than small businesses. 

We are not 100% sure what the future holds, but we are hoping to put something together in the near future that will mean that we are still able to supply bandsaws, albeit with less choice to start with, 
Any news on a new venture will be posted here and even though my works email will be going shortly, I can still be contacted through the forum and if anyone wants my personal email address then just pm me. 

Anyway, thanks again to everyone from the forum that have had bandsaws from us in the past, it really has been a pleasure and hopefully I will be able to deal with you all again in the future. 

Ian


----------



## brianhabby (8 Mar 2009)

This is a tragedy Ian, Dragon saws will be very very sorely missed.

I was going to contact you tomorrow as well for a new blade.

regards

Brian


----------



## CHJ (8 Mar 2009)

Sorry to here the news *Ian*, your helpful advice and supply service has been much appreciated, heres hoping you can get back into trading before my stock of blades runs out.

Hope to here better news soon.


----------



## mailee (8 Mar 2009)

I know I am not alone in stating how sad this news is Ian. I have used Dragon a lot in the past and have been very happy with the service and the products as a lot of the other guys on here have. I do hope that something arises for the future for you and will certainly miss the service you provided to us woodworkers.


----------



## Lord Nibbo (8 Mar 2009)

I think this is going to be a long and painful thread and there will be plenty here that are going to be pretty sad of this news, I for one really wish you hope for the coming future.


----------



## Paul Chapman (8 Mar 2009)

Very sorry to hear that, Ian  I wish you all the best for the future.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Karl (8 Mar 2009)

Sorry to hear that Ian.

PM sent.

Cheers

Karl


----------



## TrimTheKing (8 Mar 2009)

Ian, that is terrible news for you guys, and also for us on here. This is typical of the current economic state and how the country isn't helping smaller outfits like yourselves.

I am very saddened by this news and wish you all the best for the future and hope your new venture gets the backing you deserve.

Take care and hope to hear from you soon.

Cheers

Mark


----------



## Paul.J (8 Mar 2009)

Very sorry to hear this news Ian  
I wish you well for your future business ventures.


----------



## Oryxdesign (8 Mar 2009)

I was just about to place an order, please let us know if you get something else going. Good luck for the future.


----------



## paulm (8 Mar 2009)

Ian, that's very sad news indeed.

Have always found you extremely helpful and knowledgable and your customer service really couldn't have been better.

I'm afraid the banks are/have been closing funding lines and overdrafts all over the place, totally indiscriminately often, and it's sad to see small businesses have to fold in these difficult times.

If and when you can start up the bandsaw side again I'll look forwards to doing business with you again.

All the best,

Cheers, Paul


----------



## tnimble (8 Mar 2009)

Sorry to hear that Ian, good luck with settings up a new venture!


----------



## Blister (8 Mar 2009)

I dont believe it :twisted: 

I decent firm to deal with , let down by the bloody banks :twisted: 

Ian please try and keep going if you can 

Us woody s need a good blade supplier 

:?


----------



## iajon69 (8 Mar 2009)

Thanks everyone - wasn't expecting so many replies so fast!

After working for Dragon Saws for almost 15 years and actually loving my job, it was a hell of a shock when this happened but luckily my missus has been a rock, even though she thinks now that I've got more time on my hands that I can start doing all the housework :shock: 

I'm in limbo a bit at the moment as we are still waiting to find out all the information and what we have to do etc

Thanks again for all the kind comments and hopefully when the dust has settled a bit, then we will have a better idea of what the future holds!

Ian


----------



## Mr Ed (8 Mar 2009)

Thats bad news Ian; It can't be an easy time to be running a business.

Hope you get something new underway in due course.

Regards, Ed


----------



## woodchip (8 Mar 2009)

Really sorry to hear this news.

I hope you get something sorted soon.

Thanks for the great service I received fron Dragon.

Best wishes.


----------



## Woodmagnet (8 Mar 2009)

A damn shame :evil: , hope things go well in the near future. :wink:


----------



## LarryS. (8 Mar 2009)

Ian,

Just want to add my best wishes, good luck for the future, hope you get set-up soon 



Paul


----------



## Shultzy (8 Mar 2009)

I also echo all the sentiments here, good luck for the future.


----------



## Ring (8 Mar 2009)

Best luck Ian hope you get sorted out.

Jim


----------



## The Shark (8 Mar 2009)

Ian,
Sorry to hear your news.
As a satisfied customer, I would like to pass on my thanks for all the help and advice I have received over the years.
Hope you get sorted in the near future.

Malc


----------



## Escudo (8 Mar 2009)

Gosh Ian, disturbing news.  

Lets hope your business can start again in some form, maybe the bandsaw side?

Good luck and lets us know how things turn out. 

Tony.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (8 Mar 2009)

Hate news like this...look to the future and hope you can get 
your business started again.
Sorry to hear of you troubles. 
from what I have read members on here have always had
excellent service from you.


----------



## johnf (8 Mar 2009)

Sorry to here your news wishing you all the best in the future


----------



## promhandicam (8 Mar 2009)

Ian, 

I am so sorry to hear about possibly having to do the hoovering and dusting - life can be cruel! Maybe Philly will send you one of his pinnies! 

All the best for the future, 

Steve


----------



## wizer (8 Mar 2009)

Absolutely gutted for you Ian. Dragon saw was probably the best company I have ever dealt with. Both in supplying my bandsaw blades, giving advice on them and also sharpening my planer blades better than I have had them done elsewhere.

I really hope you can rise again. Perhaps, if you do, you should call it Pheonix Saws 

Chin up mate. I am sure you will get things sorted. If you where closer to me I'd offer to help in any way I could.


----------



## matt (8 Mar 2009)

Eh! :shock: This cannot be happening... 

Such bad news. I hope you find a new venture soon, preferably supplying bandsaw blades, of course!

Thanks for all your help, advice, blades, recent re-weld...


----------



## DavidE (8 Mar 2009)

Hi Ian,

I’m sorry to hear of your news – I hope as Wizer says Phoenix saws or whatever can rise from the Dragon.

Best wishes for the future
David


----------



## Ironballs (8 Mar 2009)

Ian, sorry to hear the news. Never had the pleasure of dealing with Dragon though was looking forward to when I got a bigger saw. Hopefully you and the rest of the guys will find a way to get going again.

Good luck and let everyone here know if we can help in any way.

Damian


----------



## frugal (8 Mar 2009)

pipper, that is terrible news for you Ian (although it does explain why there was no answer on the phone on Friday).


----------



## laird (8 Mar 2009)

Don't want to add to the pain Ian but I'm so sorry to hear this. I wish you and the rest all the best for the future.


----------



## WellsWood (8 Mar 2009)

Terrible news Ian, just terrible. I echo other comments on here and hope you can find some way of getting round this and surviving in some form.

Fingers crossed we haven't seen the last of the legendary customer service we've come to know and love from Dragon Saws.


----------



## Jake (8 Mar 2009)

Horrible to hear this of anyone, let alone a business with as much goodwill as yours has on here. Good luck.


----------



## miles_hot (8 Mar 2009)

All the best Ian - based on what have been said about you in the past I'm sure you'll be back in some shape for form; especially if the bandsaw element was going well...

I'm sure you'll keep everyone here in the loop, if only to tap into the customer pool you've built up. 

Good luck

Miles


----------



## Routermonster (8 Mar 2009)

Ian 

So sorry to here this sad news. 

I hadn't done business with you as yet - ironically I had been planning to buy a new blade from you, based on your excellent reputation. 

I hope you can begin again soon. 

Best wishes 

Les


----------



## ByronBlack (8 Mar 2009)

Ian, i'm sorry to hear about this. It's a real shame with all the billions that the government is handing to the banks are going to their bonuses and not on credit lines to small businesses. Your support and help has been greatly appreciated, and I hope you fall on your feet soon.


----------



## joiner_sim (8 Mar 2009)

I'm sorry to hear the bad news Ian, these are tough times and I think everyone's going to be feeling it at some point. I wish you the best of luck for the future, and I hope one day we can do business with you again.

From,
Simon.


----------



## Aled Dafis (8 Mar 2009)

Ian

I'm very sorry to hear this terrible news, but I'm sure that you'll be back on your feet very soon.

I've sent you an e-mail that suggests what I believe to be a bit of an untapped market. I hope it helps, *when* you get back into business.

Cheers

Aled


----------



## Jenx (9 Mar 2009)

Terrible to read of this .
Wishing you all the very best for a future venture...
Take care, all the best to you in weathering the storm, and here's hoping its only a brief one.

Good luck for everything in the future.


----------



## Waka (9 Mar 2009)

Really sorry to hear this news, all the best for the future Ian.


----------



## BradNaylor (9 Mar 2009)

I share everyone's sorrow at the demise of Dragon Saws; particularly for the personal difficulties now being undergone by Ian and his staff. I have been through the insolvency process in the past and know just what a stressful experience it can be. 

It's not nearly as stressful as trying to keep a failing business afloat, however!

Ian; you are over the worst - good luck with whatever it is you choose to do now. If you do go back into business I would give you the following advice from my own experience:

Take this opportunity to scale back your business operations solely to those areas that are consistantly profitable. In your case this very much sounds like the supply of specialist bandsaw blades via mail-order and on-line sites throughout the UK. Cut everything else out!

Keep your overheads tiny. If possible work out of your garage at home to keep costs down practically to zero. 

Do not become dependent on bank finance. If you take payment for your goods before despatch there is no reason why your business can't be self-funding.

Do not extend credit to anyone. Not only is there the risk of bad debt but it is also a drain on your cash flow and negates any effect of the point made above.

Best of luck.

I've also sent you a PM

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## Boz62 (9 Mar 2009)

My sympathies Ian, I wish you and yours all the best for the future. Good luck in your resurrection attempts.
Boz


----------



## PAC1 (9 Mar 2009)

Ian I am sorry to hear this. I had not yet bought any of your blades but the reputation you have built up was second to none. Someone with your skills at delivering the right service should succeed. Good luck if you do decide to rise out of this situation. Maybe we will have to pay a bit more for good quality blades and good advice. All the best.


----------



## p111dom (9 Mar 2009)

Sorry to hear that too. I've not used Dragon yet besause the used bandsaw I have came with about 10 blades. A bandsaw upgrade was on this years to get list so I did expect to become a customer later in the year. That said, my Father has bought blades from yourselves before. Always said he'd recieved excellent service from you. It's all a real shame.


----------



## woodbloke (9 Mar 2009)

p111dom":2loeflte said:


> Sorry to hear that too. I've not used Dragon...


I share the same sympathies as other and I haven't used your blades yet either, though I fully intended to shortly. Some excellent advice from DanT btw - Rob


----------



## John. B (9 Mar 2009)

Not much I can say that hasn't been said already Ian.
You do have my heartfelt sympathies of course, and certainly hope this will be short lived and Dragon will again rise better than ever.
Take care and look after yourself. 

John. B


----------



## johnjin (9 Mar 2009)

Many thanks for the service received in the past. It is such a shame when a company with your level of quality service folds. I can only hope that the future will be kinder to you. My best wishes to you and your family for the future.


John


----------



## iajon69 (9 Mar 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words and support. 
Especially thanks to everyone that has PM'd and sent emails with help and advice - it really is appreciated. 

Our line of thoughts at the moment is to start again with a couple of grinders for sharpening and a bandsaw welder. 
This means smaller premises and less overheads. 

Steve (promhandicam) not only hoovering and dusting mate but apparently there's washing and ironing to get done as well! 

Wizer - Pheonix was in my top five of names that I've thought of, great minds and all that! 

Duncan - thanks for the advice and PM, really appreciated. 

Thanks again everyone, got to go now as apparently this housework lark doesn't do itself! 

Ian


----------



## StevieB (9 Mar 2009)

Just seen this thread for the first time, and very sorry to hear your news. 

wishing you all the best,

Steve.


----------



## Chris Knight (9 Mar 2009)

Ian,
Like others have said, I haven't had any blades from you but based on the excellent reputation you had established here, I was going to do so. Good luck in raising the Phoenix and let us know when we can send you an order.


----------



## Derek Willis. (9 Mar 2009)

So sorry to hear that Ian has gone the way of so many.
When I approched Ian a few moths ago to talk about blades and stated the type of blade that i was currently using I got the impression from him that I would not better myself by doing any different, I remember Wizer saying( when I copied the answer on here) "If it ain't broke". 
Anyhow for a long time I have been using as a principal cutting blade a 3t.p.i. x 5/8"hook or skip toothed blade finished in bright steel which has been extrmely long lasting, and which I purchased either from Isaac Lord or Axminster, I doubt that I could do much better than these and I guess I will stick to them.
Derek.


----------



## jlawrence (9 Mar 2009)

It's a shame when good companies go under - and at the moment it seems often through little fault of their own.

[rant mode]
Perhaps if you have c**p customer service and scr***d your customers at every turn then the government might have felt obliged to bail you out to the tune of a few billion as well.
[/rant]


----------



## chill (9 Mar 2009)

sorry to hear of your problems Ian- hope the new venture takes off, if 
it dose i need some blades. Good Luck


----------



## ivan (10 Mar 2009)

What a bummer. Thanks for the best advice and blades ever. Not much left to say, will keep a keen eye open for the Phoenix. Very best wishes for the future.


----------



## seaco (10 Mar 2009)

So sorry to hear this very sad times, all the best mate and we are all looking forward to your rise from the ashes...


----------



## maltrout512 (10 Mar 2009)

Ian sorry to hear this news. I wish you the best and that something will happen. Thanks for your past service.


----------



## NickWelford (10 Mar 2009)

Do let us know if you get something set up, Ian - I'll put down for a few bandsaw blades.


----------



## Richardhw (10 Mar 2009)

Ian, I'm gutted  I have just read this thread AFTER packaging up some blades to send to you. Best service I have had from anywhere.
Please keep my details on file I am definately one of your customers when you get back on your feet.
Best of luck with your endevours
Richard


----------



## woof (11 Mar 2009)

First time I have logged on all week and see the news. I have had the pleasure of Ian's trult legendary M42 blades and his incredibly helpful advice. Am pleased that you are considering returning and has been some good advice above, and remember above all you have built up a good reputation. Good luck with whatever you do next, and hopefully it will be blade related so we can pester you again in the future! If/when you get going again, I would definitely want to know so can order from you. Cheers and Bon Chance! mark


----------



## tekno.mage (13 Mar 2009)

So sorry to read this news. 

I bought some bandsaw blades from Dragon Saws a few months back after reading recommendations on this forum. The company was most helpful and the blades & free advice supplied were excellent.

I wish Ian the best of luck in any future venture.

tekno.mage


----------



## MIGNAL (13 Mar 2009)

Sad news indeed. It's only 3 weeks since Ian sold me a Blade for my cheap Bandsaw. I wasn't exactly convinced that a 5/8 th's Blade was going to run on my saw but I'm so glad I acted on his advice. That kind of knowledge and experience will be missed.
Hopefully the return will be sooner rather than later.


----------



## gasmansteve (14 Mar 2009)

Sorry just noticed this thread and I echo what everyone else says. Good luck Ian and be assured plenty of us on here will keep getting our blades from you as and when you get sorted. My last lot I got from you still going strong.
Regards
Steve


----------



## devonwoody (15 Mar 2009)

Ian, I have only just seen this post. I am sorry to hear the news, I think I might have been your first customer on this forum.

Please put me in your email address book, and hopefully things in the near future will look more rosy than the past week.


----------



## joiner_sim (16 Mar 2009)

My last dragon blade bit the dust on the weekend, so now to order from somewhere else I suppose. Sorry Ian, you'd of had my orders coming again. Hopefully you can get something going again, as your services are sadly missed by this forum.


----------

